# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Cooking, Food Storage, & Preserving > Recipes Only >  Venison Marinade

## pgvoutdoors

Venison Marinade

(6) cups of milk
1/2 cup honey
1/4 cup Tequila (taste for quality, then taste again to ensure quality)
juice from (2) limes
1/4 cup Worcestershire sauce

Marinate overnight. Best grilled with a fruity smoke.

If this doesn't mellow the venison enough, drink more Tequila!

----------


## panch0

Sounds delicious, now I just need to get me some venison meat.

----------


## LowCrawl

Excellent recipe my friend! Tried it last night and it was, how they say in Hawaii, ono kine grinds! My wife is rather picky when it comes to meat that has had a run in with one of my bullets but she liked it. I did a apple and oak smoke for it in my stone grill and it was da bomb! Thanks again and i highly recommend this marinade. PS: use cheap tequila.

----------


## Rick

Hey LowCrawl. You can marinade yourself over at the Introduction Section and tell us a bit about yourself. Sadly, there is no tequila there.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

Glad it worked for you LowCrawl.  It's one that I use often.

----------


## LowCrawl

Where are my manners! Ill intro myself and bring some good stuff too!

----------

